# Newbie Question: Deed back



## npt (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi All -- Just joined up today after stumbling upon this site by pure luck. My wife and I have owned a timeshare at Palm Beach Shores Resorts in West Palm Beach , FL for about 11 years now. We've enjoyed it when we've been able to use it, but it's a fixed week and our schedules have matched up maybe every other year if we are lucky. We're also up for something new and have looked into selling over the last few years. What we've learned is that parting with a TS is much easier said than done. We haven't been going all out looking for buyers, but I did notice something interesting on our resort's website today.

Palm Beach Shores has said that they do not resell or buy back units, but they have this little blurb right after that information: "You can contact the Berkley Group Inc at 954-563-2444 if you would like to deed back your week."

I've seen a ton of scam warnings all over the internet and am a little hesitant to trust them and absolutely don't want to get into another high pressure sales scenario so I was wondering if any of you had seen something like that before. 

Does anyone have experience with the Berkley Group on a deed back scenario? 
What questions should I ask?
What other options do we have?
Should I try something else because if I call them I'll end up owning an entire resort?

Just realized a little more info might be helpful. We paid the unit off about 7 years ago and now only have the yearly maintenance fees (which are around $700).

Thanks in advance to whatever advice you can give!


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 19, 2014)

Googling that number links me back to Vacation Village Resorts

Following a link takes me to the page for your resort

http://www.vacationvillageresorts.com/VVR/palm_beach_shores/

There is contact info for the HOA manager

I would call her and ask what the basis is for their recommendation

*Phone*: 561.863.4000 *Fax*: 561.863.9502
*Email*: pbsr@dmresorts.com
*Resort Manager*: Sherry Smith

Do not pre-pay anyone but your HOA a transfer fee to "take your timeshare off your hands"

 
Based on the fact that the are the marketing arm, you are probably going to be offered to give them more money to get something "you can really use" NOT

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/the-berkley-group/fort-lauderdale-florida-33308/the-berkley-group-et-al-conned-and-ripped-of-by-the-berkley-group-east-ocean-development-471256

http://www.bbb.org/south-east-florida/business-reviews/resort-accommodations/vacation-village-resorts-in-fort-lauderdale-fl-4003645


Edited due to older thread on Vacation villages "deed back" program showing up in new posts


----------



## lshpak (Feb 20, 2014)

npt said:


> Palm Beach Shores has said that they do not resell or buy back units, but they have this little blurb right after that information: "You can contact the Berkley Group Inc at 954-563-2444 if you would like to deed back your week."



Can I ask where did you see this information?


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 20, 2014)

is this related

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190845


it's about another Vacation Villages Give Back Program - different resort


----------



## npt (Feb 20, 2014)

lshpak said:


> Can I ask where did you see this information?



I saw it on the FAQ section of the Palm Beach Shores website. Here is the link: http://www.pbsr.com/about-us/faq 

It's under the About Your Ownership section. Under the "Can the Resort re-sell or buy back my timeshare unit for me?" question.


----------



## npt (Feb 20, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> is this related
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190845
> 
> ...


It certainly could be. Hrmmm...makes me think it might be legit. Although, I'll probably be in a pay them to take it back scenario. 

Maybe I'll give them a call just to see what the details are. The problem with that is saying I'm skeptical regarding anything they might tell me would be the understatement of the year.

Maybe I'll see if anyone wants it on here first and try this route if no one is interested.

Thanks for the help on this!


----------



## npt (Feb 20, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> is this related
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190845
> 
> ...



Quick update: I called my resort and it looks like they are owned by the Berkley Group and the lady I spoke with told me to call them about the deed back. She said it was $750 to go through the process.

It does look similar to the other thread you linked.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 20, 2014)

IMHO you will pay more than that to find a taker here


----------



## lshpak (Feb 24, 2014)

npt said:


> Quick update: I called my resort and it looks like they are owned by the Berkley Group and the lady I spoke with told me to call them about the deed back. She said it was $750 to go through the process.
> 
> It does look similar to the other thread you linked.



I am in the same situation as you. Just want to know if you called them and if you have more information. Thank you.


----------

